# SARM LOG: MK and RAD!



## gh0st (Nov 23, 2016)

SO im going to be running a log and trying some sarms from sarmsearch here!

They specialize just in sarms so im assuming there products must be top of the line! Esp from hat i have read so far!

Ill keep u all posted when i receive! I do my research with little gym rats! They are not your arerage mice and rats most use for there research! These things are a new breed! And can do some things that your arerage rat just can't 

:headbang:

RESPECT
gh0st

the rat killer(no affiliation to the serious gents in upstate NY) ment as joke so dont go and try and kill the Gh0st shadows up there lol


----------



## gh0st (Nov 23, 2016)

most of you are prob clueless right now to that last part. im not gonna explain it. just use google and Wikipedia lol


----------



## cybrsage (Jan 7, 2017)

I got it!  LOL

BTW, what happened to the log?


----------



## cybrsage (Jan 7, 2017)

cybrsage said:


> I got it!  LOL
> 
> BTW, what happened to the log?



Found it, in the SarmsSearch Sponsor Thread.


----------



## gh0st (Jan 8, 2017)

No the log will be here!
Stopped the MK677 so that i could get an accurate baseline IGF test done!


----------



## gh0st (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh btw my baseline igf score was 113. Lets see if we can get this bad boy up above 300 with the use of MK677 and some IGF DES! Then toss in hgh somewhere down the line and see how much more we can get it to rise!

Anyways log is going to start with mk677 at 12.5 mgs as its a low dosage but this stuff kicks my ass at first!

The RAD140 dosage will start at around the same dose. 5mg for the first week then bump to 10mg!

Going to add this into the Test/Primo cycle im already running! Should be a great log and will supercharge this cycle!


----------



## TRUEGRIT (Jan 11, 2017)

Good shit Gh0st!  Thanks for getting your levels checked. How's the stack thus far?


----------



## gh0st (Jan 14, 2017)

I've been a little busy...im trying to prioritize my time a little better. want to be able to spen at least 1hr per day/night and devote that time to strictly handling Sarm Srch buisness. Whether its duties as a rep or taking the time to update my log!

I havn't hit the RAD140 yet. Honestly im going to start that at the same time I start my TrenAdrol(Tren Ace/Superdrol blend). I think it will make those 4-6 weeks (Most likley 4 as i heard s-drol can be harsh) F8CJING INSANE! Anyone who has tried rad140 should know that is like the anadrol on sarms. And whats best is it can be stacked with any AAS to basically supercharge your cycle and the effects of what ever compounds you are running.

So between the Primo and Test im running. Both at around 500migs per week! And this tren/s-drol stack....I think the RAD is going to take this blast to an extremely unreal level!!!!


----------



## gh0st (Jan 14, 2017)

However the MK677 is doing the trick even at a startig dose of only 12.5mig per day!!!

ITs def legit stuff! and im sleeping like a bady and latharig all the time. i will wait til i adjust to the 12.5mig dose before i bumpo up to 25 mgs pre bed!


Mk677 i the best stuff on earth. ESP if u cant afford the crazy prices of HGH whether its genrics or pharma!

mk677 is for everyone and Everyone should be on it if there are serious about body buidling and want to rise there IGF and HGH levels! its one of the best things to come out in the community and bb world in the last two decades imo!


----------



## gh0st (Jan 14, 2017)

However the MK677 is doing the trick even at a startig dose of only 12.5mig per day!!!

ITs def legit stuff! and im sleeping like a bady and latharig all the time. i will wait til i adjust to the 12.5mig dose before i bumpo up to 25 mgs pre bed!


Mk677 i the best stuff on earth. ESP if u cant afford the crazy prices of HGH whether its genrics or pharma!

mk677 is for everyone and Everyone should be on it if there are serious about body buidling and want to rise there IGF and HGH levels! its one of the best things to come out in the community and bb world in the last two decades imo!


----------



## gh0st (Jan 29, 2017)

UPDATE!

Okay so Im supercharging my cycle with the RAD140!

Been running Primo and Test E now I am throwing in a blend of TRen/S-drol for 4 weeks!

I stopped all HGH and GH supps for a good few week so i could get a good IGF test done. BASELINE came back at 113!

Im working to get it up to above 250-300!

Now I have been running the mk677 since i took the IGF test and its legit! I love MK677 its my fav GH supp! Blows everything out the water. Right now Im just running the MK but will add back in the HGH at a low dosage after I take my next IGF test with 50mg of SS MK677 ED! And see where that scores me!

Now im starting the Rad140 for at least a week or two before i start the TrenAdrol(tren Ace/superdrol Mix) 75mg/20mg S-Drol. Cuz i have a feeling starting both at same time may be to much. Heard anxiety on the rad is bad it wasnt that bad the first time i tired it but i was on anxiety meds at the time which i have since wheened myself off of!

So lets see how this goes.

Right now im still just on MK677 at 25mgs ED before bed!

Rad starts tomorrow! Will update.

Respect
gh0st

Time to get this cracking, to long been slackin!


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 30, 2017)

gh0st said:


> However the MK677 is doing the trick even at a startig dose of only 12.5mig per day!!!
> 
> ITs def legit stuff! and im sleeping like a bady and latharig all the time. i will wait til i adjust to the 12.5mig dose before i bumpo up to 25 mgs pre bed!
> 
> ...



I've heard of the lethargy before and you mentioned it as well. What type of issues and how severe are you experiencing?


----------



## cybrsage (Feb 2, 2017)

I am also interested in the lethargy and how you are combatting it.  I am looking forward to your IGF numbers after running this for a bit.

Great log, btw.


----------



## gh0st (Feb 5, 2017)

*YEsterdays Entry*

this is yesterdays posting just getting it posted here now...sorry

GO PATS!!!

I started the RAD140 , started with just 5mg per day. its been about 3 days so far and probably going to up the dosage to 10mg as thats what i ran it at in the past but the last stuf f i ran did work and i liked it a lot but this is a different sponsor so u always have to assume that the last stuff u took could of been underdosed. The past two days i didn't really notice a big difference during my workout but today i did.

It def kicked it full force when i started doing drop sets (today was back/biceps) when doing the 2nd drop set i honestly just stayed there at that weight and felt no need to cont. to drop weight. The tuff is def legit. Im do feel slight anxiety. Nothing huge atm. but i have been warned that it can get bad. last time i was on prescription anxiety meds(benzo) so i think that helped with the anxiety sides.


As far as the mk677 im at 25mg pre bed ED still. and feeling great. IT really is good for bulking because u do retain water
ITs like the old rips in 2012, which made me retai a lot of water. or just some HGH makes u retain water then other HGH. well MK does the same. Im going to be throwing in some HGH as i think its the best combo! And your IGF....gh serum especially scores go thru the sky!!!!

But only after i bump up to 50mg ED of MK566 and get another IGF test done to see where 50mgs ED bumps me up to on my IGF. I have hopes to seeing it bump to at least almost 70-100 points.
BASELINE WAS 113! So anything close to 200 OR ABOVE 200 ill be very please and i think others will as well!!!! IGF i think is best way to score mk for reason i will post later! and also th best way to test HGH!!!

Will update again monday.
Tomorrow im still dosing 25mk and 5 mg RAD but wont be hitting the gym except maybe some calistetics that i still do even on off days !!!! Pull ups, Push ups, crunches. Ill do this while im cooking lol

Thank You Guys
Respect
gh0st


----------



## gh0st (Feb 11, 2017)

ASHOP said:


> I've heard of the lethargy before and you mentioned it as well. What type of issues and how severe are you experiencing?





cybrsage said:


> I am also interested in the lethargy and how you are combatting it.  I am looking forward to your IGF numbers after running this for a bit.
> 
> Great log, btw.



Guys the lathary is worse then a mid dose ( 5-6iu of HGH) also it seems to me , jimo of course that with GH u eventually adjust to it! With MK677 it seems like it sticks with you and taks much longer to adjust to it and hget use to is. Also EVEN A LOW DOSE like 5-10mg ED of MK will still give u strong lathargic sides.....as with 2-3.5iu(standard anti aging dose) the lath. u adjust to it quite easy after time. Even when u up it slowly. But with MK its a bit harder....again this is jimo but it seems to be the general experince with all the mk677 buffs and researchers! Check out a few outer guys who research a lot with gh peps and mk! EVeryone finds mk to have storng lathargic sides.

 Again imo regardless of dose its a rough to deal with thats why dosing pre bed is a must and splitting the dose am/pm is POINTLESS because of the 12 strong pulses that are released over a 24 hr period after dosing!!!!! ONLY DOSE PRE-BED!!!! And start with a low dose as i said its rough! Guys who start out with 25 mgs ED , and dont listen to advice or do ther research and split it up am/afternoon get knocked the f8ck out during the day like they are on serious narcotics or something.


----------



## cybrsage (Feb 14, 2017)

Great info to have!


----------



## cybrsage (Feb 20, 2017)

Any updates, Brother?


----------



## gh0st (Mar 1, 2017)

Sorry for the lack of updates guys...but i'm just re-reading this article that our boy TRUEGRIT posted by Mike Arnold a while back. Usually cant stand articles by Mike Arnold but this is a great read and great info on mk677

"One SARM that has become immensely popular over the last few months is MK-677. Lacking the characteristic “steroid-like” effects of previously released SARMs, MK-677 is not utilized as a muscle builder but is first and foremost a growth hormone secretagogue. While traditional GH peptides have done a great job at offering a solution to the hefty price tag and quality control issues facing black market growth hormone, the biggest knock against these products has always been their comparatively short active lives within the body.

Aside from CJC-1295 DAC, which needs to be used at fairly high dosages in order to provide meaningful increases in GH (thereby narrowing the cost cap between CJC and exogenous growth hormone), the other GH peptides need to be administered multiple times daily in order to obtain worthwhile elevations on GH, and oftentimes, they need to be combined with other GH peptides. In the minds of many, this can be a real hassle, causing them to forego their use altogether.

In this sense, MK-677 supplies a distinct advantage. Rather than providing a short, single burst of growth hormone, MK-677 works in pulsatile fashion, delivering up to a dozen bursts of GH over a 24 hour period. When dosed at 25 mg daily, user lab work indicates that one would need to administer roughly 2.5-4 IU of GH per day (or inject GHRP-2 & ModGRF1-29 at a dose of 100-200 mcg each, 3X/day) in order to experience the comparable increase in IGF-1 levels; the most accurate measure of GH production. Being that MK-677 only needs to be administered once per day, this is pretty impressive, especially when one considers that this compound works in a dose-dependent fashion—meaning that higher dosages will provide even greater elevations in GH/IGF-1 levels.

With MK-677 being a GHRP-mimetic, in theory, it should stack very well with a long-acting GHRH such as CJC-1295 DAC. Fortunately, we don’t have to wait for clinical research to validate this hypothesis, as user lab work has already shown the ability of this combo to elevate IGF-1 levels to over 600 in some users—a massive increase, to say the least. While we can’t discount the possibility of these readings being obtained with the added assistance of exogenous growth hormone or other drugs (as this lab work was not conducted in a clinical setting), as more and more anecdotal evidence begins to accumulate, such results will be difficult to deny.

Regardless, MK-677 has proven, in my opinion, to be one of the best GH secretagogues on the market today, due to its GH elevating potency, ease of use, and affordable price. For some, the fact that it does not have to be injected further adds to its allure. As one of the only highly effective, orally active GH releasers, it opens up a whole new world of possibilities to non-needle using fitness and bodybuilding enthusiasts.

For those of you who have been around long enough to remember the GH peptide cortisol and prolactin scare off the mid-2000’s, you will be pleased to read that MK-677 only results in minimal, transient increases in these 2 hormones, with level reverting back to baseline within 8 days of initiating use. Even during the brief period of elevation, levels never ventured outside of the normal range, making any concerns associated with this short-term elevation a non-issue.

Lastly, MK-677, unlike several of our other GH peptides, does not result in desensitization, even after long-term use. In fact, one study revealed that IGF-1 levels continued to rise between the 6 and 12-month mark, demonstrating an improved response with extended use. All in all, it is hard to find fault with this stuff, aside from perhaps its appetite-stimulating effect, but depending on one’s goals/needs, this could very well end up being a positive characteristic."


----------



## psych (Mar 7, 2017)

I could never do mk before bed. I would just be up hot as fuck and eating!


----------



## BigBob (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm running it now 25mg every other day. Hunger is what gets me not so much the lethargy. Good stuff for sure.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 29, 2017)

Hunger can be good if you are bulking at least.


----------

